# Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen



## Zappaesk (3. Mai 2016)

*Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*

Meine Win7 Installation hat sich gestern selbst erlegt...

Mein Sohn war am PC zocken, als der Rechner ohne jede Vorwarnung heruntergefahren ist und angefangen hat Win10 zu installieren. Interessant, vor allem weil weder ich noch mein Sohn (der ja auch keine Adminrechte hat) dem zugestimmt haben. Weil es so schön ist, hat die Installation aber nach ca 25% abgebrochen. Jetzt geht gar nichts mehr...

Windows wird bei mir auf dem Rechner aktuell nur noch geduldet. Eigentlich arbeite ich mittlerweile ausschließlich mit Linux (Ubuntu 14.04) und habe Windows als Bootoption nur noch aus einem einzigen Grund drauf, zum CD Rippen. Dafür habe ich noch keine wirkliche Alternative zu dBpoweramp gefunden. Daneben gibts noch das eine oder andere Programm (für Steuererklärung und so Zeug), das ich extrem selten nutze und ich mir noch nicht die Mühe gemacht habe nach ner Alternative zu schauen.

Es bleiben mir im Prinzip 2 Optionen:

1. Versuchen Win7 mittels CD wieder zu reparieren -> geht das bei Dualboot Konfiguration überhaupt so einfach? --> dazu gibts hier nen eigenen Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...enes-win10-update-reparieren.html#post8191050
2. WIndows endgültig vom Rechner verbannen und mein Glück mit Wine zu versuchen für dBpoweramp --> langfristig vermutlich eh notwendig

Also hier gehts um Option 2. Wie lösche ich Windows von meinem Rechner und mache aus meinem Dualboot PC nen stinknormalen Rechner, bei dem einfach Linux hochfährt sobald ich ihn anschalte?


----------



## _maxe (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*

Was heißt, "es geht garnichts mehr"? 
Fährt er noch hoch und nur windows ist verbuggt?
hat windows dir auch schon den bootloader überschrieben und du kommst nicht mehr in linux rein?

Waren linux und windows af der selben festplatte? 

Im normalfall würde es reichen in dein Linux zu booten und die Windows hdd einfach zu formatieren(fdisk oder gparted).
Falls du da nicht mehr reinkommst, nimm am besten eine live cd zur hand, boote in die und versuch von dort aus windows zu löschen und grub wiederherzustellen.

Gesendet von handy,
gruß maxe


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*

Linux tut noch, lediglich Windows lässt sich nicht mehr booten. Das ist das Problem.

Bei mir liegt Windows auf sda, Ubuntu auf sdb. der Bootmanager dürfte auch auf sda liegen. D.h. wenn ich sda in Gänze einfach neu formatiere, dann ist der mit weg. D.h. ich müsste halt die Windows Partition neu formatieren und alles wäre gut? Muss ich den Windows Eintrag nicht aus dem Boot-Menü entfernen?

P.S.: Hab gerade was zum Thema gefunden: EFI Deinstallieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de - so sollte es ja problemlos gelingen!


----------



## XeT (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*

Dein Sohn ist wie alt? Wenn er an dem Rechner zockt ist windows verbannen vll garnicht so nett ihm gegenüber.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*

Mein Jüngster ist 10 und warum sollte das nicht nett sein? 

Ich stand Windows schon immer kritisch gegenüber und mit der Aktion ist mir der Mist nicht wirklich sympathischer geworden. dBpoweramp bekomme ich mit wine ´sicherlich irgendwie zum laufen, alles andere juckt mihc nicht wirklich.


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mein Jüngster ist 10 und warum sollte das nicht nett sein?
> 
> Ich stand Windows schon immer kritisch gegenüber und mit der Aktion ist mir der Mist nicht wirklich sympathischer geworden. dBpoweramp bekomme ich mit wine ´sicherlich irgendwie zum laufen, alles andere juckt mihc nicht wirklich.


Warum das nicht nett sein sollte? Der kommt solangsam in das Alter, wo er anfängt zu spielen... Bzw. es will.

Und da ist Linux zwar auf einem guten Weg, aber wie man öfters mal sieht immernoch nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen. Auch wird überall mit Windows (und MS Office) gearbeitet, da wäre es ziemlich blöd, ihn nur an Linux zu gewöhnen. Falsch ist es aber auch nicht, ihm Linux nahezubringen. Ein totaler Egotrip ist dafür aber die falsche Wahl.

Wo ist da das Problem, einfach Windows neuzuinstallieren und gut ist? Solange man nicht die Linux-Partition überschreibt, sollte das sogar problemlos funktionieren.


----------



## aloha84 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*

Mir ist der grundsätzliche Upgrade-Vorgang in diesem Fall unklar.
Dein Sohn hat gezockt......und auf einmal startet der PC neu, und installiert windows 10? Sehr ominös.
Mit only-linux zu zocken ist im Moment die denkbar schlechteste Lösung, da ca. 99% der AAA-Games nur für Windows erscheinen.
WENN die Vulkan-API sich weiter verbreiten SOLLTE, kann man in ein paar Jahren mal darüber nachdenken.

Zum Problem an sich:
Im Worst-Case Win 7 DVD einlegen, und mal auf reparieren klicken.


----------



## Zwitschack (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*

Ich persönlich würde an der Stelle einen der zwei Weg empfehlen:

1. Win7 irgendwie wieder zum laufen bekommen
2. Windows von deinem Rechner verbannen und deinem Sohn einen eigenen mit Windows gönnen

Grund wird einfach der Weg deines Sohnes in den nächsten 6-8 Jahren, bei denen er immer wieder in der Informatik von Leuten unterrichtet werden wird, die noch nie einen Abstecher zu Linux gemacht haben oder durch die Schulen und ihren Verträgen zu Microsoftprodukten gezwungen werden. Somit wäre ein entfernen von Microsoft der falsche Weg. Habe übrigens auch zwei SSDs mit Windows und Linux im Einsatz und muss leider immer wieder feststellen, dass man bei spezieller Software keine Chance hat um Windows herumzukommen... und der Grund des Zockens ab einem Alter von spätestens 12 Jahren wurde ja schon genannt.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*

Nimm einfach Linux und bau mit VirtualBox ne VM für die Windowsprogramme. Die kann man auch recht einfach auf nen Sicherungspunkt zurücksetzen. 
Ansonsten mal mit Wine versuchen, auch wenn da manchmal die Texte und Buttons etwas komisch aussehen.

Kenne auch Leute bei denen laufen alle Rechner Zuhause mit Ubuntu. Da in den meisten Schulen der Informatikunterricht aus Textverarbeitung und nen bisschen Java besteht geht das auch unter Linux. Ob nun Word oder LibreOffice Writer ist auch wurscht, zumal keiner gezwungen werden kann für hunderte Euro nen MS Office zu kaufen.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*

Hi,
ich kenne das Programm dbPoweramp nicht. Du hast aber geschrieben du benutzt es um CDs zu Rippen. Das Programm RubyRipper kann ebenfalls CDs Rippen, macht das ganze sehr zuverlässig. Die Lieder werden n- mal gerippt und danach die Dateien abgeglichen nach Korrektheit. Es wird meines Wissens nach nicht mehr weiter entwickelt. Falls du nach sowas schaust kannst du dir das mal anschauen. Im netz Gibts dazu einige Anleitungen.
MfG


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*

Was heißt hunderte Euro?
Das 2013er-Office gibts ab 75€, das 2016er ab 100€, das sollte noch machbar sein. 

Wenn von den Schulen Office aus was für Gründen zwingend vorausgesetzt wird (bei mir an der Berufsschule...), gibts das meist aber auch von der Schule. Aber selbst wenn... Das 2013er-Office hat keine wirklichen Nachteile gegenüber 2016, und die 75€ werden drin sein. 

Grundsätzlich wäre die Idee eines eigenen Windows-PCs aber die beste Möglichkeit. Zwitschak hat ja schon gesagt wieso... Selbst an meiner IT-Berufsschule ist Linux kaum verbreitet.


----------



## efdev (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Mir ist der grundsätzliche Upgrade-Vorgang in diesem Fall unklar.


Ist nicht das erste mal das ich davon gehört habe das Win7 ohne Vorwarnung einfach ein Update auf Win10 macht  warum es passiert.

Und den "zwang" in der Schule auf MS Office zu setzen ist zum  am Ende hatte ich einfach meinen Stick mit einer portablen Version von LibreOffice genutzt und andere Dokumente als PDF verschickt da es vorher nur Probleme gab.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Warum das nicht nett sein sollte? Der kommt solangsam in das Alter, wo er anfängt zu spielen... Bzw. es will.



Oh, er spielt fleissig. Aber die von ihm bevorzugten Spiele wie z.B. WoT oder Warthunder laufen problemlos unter Linux. 



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und da ist Linux zwar auf einem guten Weg, aber wie man öfters mal sieht immernoch nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen.



Naja, das Angebot unter Steam wächst und wächst. Letzt habe ich z.B. XCOM2 geholt. Dadurch, das Vulcan jetzt so langsam verfügbar wird und Valve schon alleine durch ihr eigenes OS großes Interesse (in Verbindung mit großer Marktmacht) daran hat wird sich da in Zukunft noch viel mehr tun und wenn nicht, dann halt nicht, das Leben geht weiter...




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Auch wird überall mit Windows (und MS Office) gearbeitet, da wäre es ziemlich blöd, ihn nur an Linux zu gewöhnen. Falsch ist es aber auch nicht, ihn Linux nahezubringen.



Naja, es wird zwar meistens mit Windows gearbeitet, aber beileibe nicht überall. MS Office hatte ich noch nie auf dem Rechner (mir fällt dafür auch kein Grund ein). Wenn jemand nachdem er als Kind auf nem bestimmten System gezockt hat Probleme damit hat auf ein anderes OS umzulernen, der hat generell Probleme auf dem Arbeitsmarkt... Ein OS ist doch bloß ne Arbeitsumgebung und Officesysteme bzw. andere Standardprogramme bedienen sich heute eh fast alle gleich. Da hat man sich doch als Anwender gleich umgewöhnt.

Abgesehen davon, bis er wirklich irgendwo zu Arbeiten anfängt kann sich die Welt schon komplett geändert haben. Als ich Schüler war, da war Dos und später Win3.11 aktuell, das hat mit heutigen Systemen und deren Bedienung nichts zu tun. Heute ist Linux sicherlich das am weitesten verbreitete OS, wer weiß was in 10-15 Jahren ist?! Nutzen wir dann noch Rechner so wie heute? Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten zur Dateneingabe wie Maus und Tastatur? Das ist doch alles höchst spekulativ - die Welt ändert sich und zwar schnell und stetig, da brauch ich mir doch heute keine Gedanken machen auf welchem OS meine Söhne zocken sollen um es später leichter zu haben!



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Man kann sagen was man will, aber im alltäglichen Einsatz gibt es doch einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen Windows und Linux.



Eigentlich nicht. Der Normalanwender merkt das nicht wirklich. Allenfalls weil das "x" zum Fenster schließen auf der "falschen" Seite ist. Linux ist genauso komfortabel und intuitiv zu nutzen und hat diverse Vorteile (die dem Normalanwender aber nicht zwingend wichtig sind)



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wo ist da das Problem, einfach Windows neuzuinstallieren und gut ist? Solange man nicht die Linux-Partition überschreibt, sollte das sogar problemlos funktionieren.



Vermutlich kein Problem, aber wie es geht unter Berücksichtigung des Bootmanagers (muss man den berücksichtigen?) ist es mir nicht ganz klar wie. Vlt. wird es das aber auch wenn ich es einfach probiere...

Aber ich frage mich halt ob ich nicht die Chance ergreifen sollte und den eh fälligen Schritt weg von Windows zu machen bevor ich mein System neu aufsetze mit nem System das ich eigentlich eh nicht haben will. 

Mein Vertrauen in MS ist nicht gewachsen, nachdem es ohne Vorwarnung angefangen hat zu installieren und sich damit selbst gekillt hat.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Warum das nicht nett sein sollte? Der kommt solangsam in das Alter, wo er anfängt zu spielen... Bzw. es will.



 Oh, er spielt fleissig. Aber die von ihm bevorzugten Spiele wie z.B. WoT oder Warthunder laufen problemlos unter Linux. 



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und da ist Linux zwar auf einem guten Weg, aber wie man öfters mal sieht immernoch nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen.



 Naja, das Angebot unter Steam wächst und wächst. Letzt habe ich z.B. XCOM2 geholt. Dadurch, das Vulcan jetzt so langsam verfügbar wird und Valve schon alleine durch ihr eigenes OS großes Interesse (in Verbindung mit großer Marktmacht) daran hat wird sich da in Zukunft noch viel mehr tun und wenn nicht, dann halt nicht, das Leben geht weiter...




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Auch wird überall mit Windows (und MS Office) gearbeitet, da wäre es ziemlich blöd, ihn nur an Linux zu gewöhnen. Falsch ist es aber auch nicht, ihn Linux nahezubringen.



 Naja, es wird zwar meistens mit Windows gearbeitet, aber beileibe nicht überall. MS Office hatte ich noch nie auf dem Rechner (mir fällt dafür auch kein Grund ein). Wenn jemand nachdem er als Kind auf nem bestimmten System gezockt hat Probleme damit hat auf ein anderes OS umzulernen, der hat generell Probleme auf dem Arbeitsmarkt... Ein OS ist doch bloß ne Arbeitsumgebung und Officesysteme bzw. andere Standardprogramme bedienen sich heute eh fast alle gleich. Da hat man sich doch als Anwender gleich umgewöhnt.

 Abgesehen davon, bis er wirklich irgendwo zu Arbeiten anfängt kann sich die Welt schon komplett geändert haben. Als ich Schüler war, da war Dos und später Win3.11 aktuell, das hat mit heutigen Systemen und deren Bedienung nichts zu tun. Heute ist Linux sicherlich das am weitesten verbreitete OS, wer weiß was in 10-15 Jahren ist?! Nutzen wir dann noch Rechner so wie heute? Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten zur Dateneingabe wie Maus und Tastatur? Das ist doch alles höchst spekulativ - die Welt ändert sich und zwar schnell und stetig, da brauch ich mir doch heute keine Gedanken machen auf welchem OS meine Söhne zocken sollen um es später leichter zu haben!



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Man kann sagen was man will, aber im alltäglichen Einsatz gibt es doch einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen Windows und Linux.



 Eigentlich nicht. Der Normalanwender merkt das nicht wirklich. Allenfalls weil das "x" zum Fenster schließen auf der "falschen" Seite ist. Linux ist genauso komfortabel und intuitiv zu nutzen und hat diverse Vorteile (die dem Normalanwender aber nicht zwingend wichtig sind)



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wo ist da das Problem, einfach Windows neuzuinstallieren und gut ist? Solange man nicht die Linux-Partition überschreibt, sollte das sogar problemlos funktionieren.



 Vermutlich kein Problem, aber wie es geht unter Berücksichtigung des Bootmanagers (muss man den berücksichtigen?) ist es mir nicht ganz klar wie. Vlt. wird es das aber auch wenn ich es einfach probiere...

 Aber ich frage mich halt ob ich nicht die Chance ergreifen sollte und den eh fälligen Schritt weg von Windows zu machen bevor ich mein System neu aufsetze mit nem System das ich eigentlich eh nicht haben will. 

 Mein Vertrauen in MS ist nicht gewachsen, nachdem es ohne Vorwarnung angefangen hat zu installieren und sich damit selbst gekillt hat.



Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich kenne das Programm dbPoweramp nicht. Du hast aber geschrieben du benutzt es um CDs zu Rippen. Das Programm RubyRipper kann ebenfalls CDs Rippen, macht das ganze sehr zuverlässig.



Ich kenne RubyRipper, aber an dBpoweramp kommt es leider nicht dran. Klar, bevor gar nichts geht kann man das nehmen, oder eben einer der daraus entstandenen Ableger, die noch weiter entwickelt werden.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Was heißt hunderte Euro?
> Das 2013er-Office gibts ab 75€, das 2016er ab 100€, das sollte noch machbar sein.



Es geht nicht darum 100€ zu zahlen, sondern darum, dass ich nicht einsehe für ein Programm 100€ zu zahlen, wenn es vergleichbare Programme für umme gibt. DIe Bedienung ist sehr ähnlich, die Weiterentwicklung ist oft schneller und flexibler...


----------



## aloha84 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*



efdev schrieb:


> Ist nicht das erste mal das ich davon gehört habe das Win7 ohne Vorwarnung einfach ein Update auf Win10 macht  warum es passiert.
> 
> *Und den "zwang" in der Schule auf MS Office zu setzen ist zum*  am Ende hatte ich einfach meinen Stick mit einer portablen Version von LibreOffice genutzt und andere Dokumente als PDF verschickt da es vorher nur Probleme gab.



Die Schule soll für das spätere Leben vorbereiten, und es ist nun mal die Realität, dass die meisten Unternehmen + Verwaltungen MS Office nutzen.
Die Stadt München hat übrigens voll auf "open source" gesetzt.........und überlegt jetzt wieder zu MS zurück zu kehren.

Wenn man in dem Werbe-Fenster das falsche anklickt, oder durch einen Bug etc.pp kann sowas passieren.
Aber das er sich während des zockens einfach neu startet und installiert?! Seltsam!


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Die Schule soll für das spätere Leben vorbereiten, und es ist nun mal die Realität, dass die meisten Unternehmen + Verwaltungen MS Office nutzen.



Wenn die Vorbereitung der Schule darin besteht das "richtige" OS zu benutzen, dann kann man die Schule vergessen! Wie schon geschrieben werden meine Jungs noch 10-15 Jahre brauchen, bis sie auf die Firmen losgelassen werden. Bis dahin ist evtl. Windows kein echtes Thema mehr. Was machen die dann? Ist doch witzlos zwanghaft auf ein bestimmtes System zu setzen. Ich benutze doch auch verschiedene OS (und habe in der Vergangenheit noch wesentlich mehr benutzt - siehe z.B. Signatur unten -> das war 1982 mein erster Rechner, da war ich 9...) und habe Arbeit gefunden. Sind meine Jungs blöder oder unflexibler als ich? An ein neues System hat man sich als User doch sehr schnell gewöhnt, zumal wenn man täglich damit zu tun hat.

Btw. es gibt sicherlich aktuell schon signifikant mehr Linuxgeräte als solche auf denen Windows läuft! Tendenz stark steigend. Bei uns im Haus z.B. 2x Windows (mein großer hat einen eigenen PC und meiner halt noch so halb), 1x Unix (FreeNAS -> bsd) und 10 Linuxe...



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn man in dem Werbe-Fenster das falsche anklickt, oder durch einen Bug etc.pp kann sowas passieren.
> Aber das er sich während des zockens einfach neu startet und installiert?! Seltsam!



Der Witz dabei, wie schon gesagt, er hat gar keine Admin Rechte! D.h. selbst wenn er was falsches anklickt, darf gar nix passieren!


----------



## aloha84 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*

Du hast in der Schule aber nur ein begrenzte Zahl an Stunden um Wissen zu vermitteln.
Als ich abi gemacht habe, hatten wir über 3 Jahre (11.-13. Klasse) *9* Wochenstunden Informatik. (aufgeteilt in verschiedene Fächer)
--> da kannst du solche Mätzchen machen und verschiedene BS oder Anwendungen durchgehen, aber nicht im normalen Schulbetrieb. Da muss man sich als Schule einfach entscheiden.


----------



## efdev (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Die Schule soll für das spätere Leben vorbereiten, und es ist nun mal die Realität, dass die meisten Unternehmen + Verwaltungen MS Office nutzen.
> Die Stadt München hat übrigens voll auf "open source" gesetzt.........und überlegt jetzt wieder zu MS zurück zu kehren.


Mir reicht halt LibreOffice und den meistens anderen auch mit MSOffice hab ich keinen wirklichen Vorteil außer PowerPoint das ist ganz nett seit (2015?) oder so.
Es ist mir auch ziemlich Wumpe was Firmen für ein Office nutzen da die Bedienung kein Problem darstellt egal ob ich jetzt OpenOffice, LibreOffice oder MSOffice nutze das hat auch nichts mit vorbereiten zu tun.
(Übrigens das schlimmste MS Programm das ich je genutzt hatte war Access nie wieder )



> Aber das er sich während des zockens einfach neu startet und installiert?! Seltsam!



Wie gesagt ist nicht das erste mal das ich davon gelesen/gehört habe


----------



## Zwitschack (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Btw. es gibt sicherlich aktuell schon signifikant mehr Linuxgeräte als solche auf denen Windows läuft! Tendenz stark steigend. Bei uns im Haus z.B. 2x Windows (mein großer hat einen eigenen PC und meiner halt noch so halb), 1x Unix (FreeNAS -> bsd) und 10 Linuxe...


sorry, aber du kommst grad wie ein Apple-Jünger rüber... nein, Windows ist mit Abstand das am weitesten verbreitete Betriebssystem. Bitte vergiss nicht, dass es viele Leute gibt, die nur am Rechner arbeiten und sich damit kein bisschen auskennen oder Hintergrundwissen haben. Diese machen übrigens den Hauptanteil aus.

übrigens: Linux wird immernoch mit unter zwei Prozent für Festrechner und Notebooks angegeben. Quelle


----------



## efdev (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*



Zwitschack schrieb:


> Bitte vergiss nicht, dass es viele Leute gibt, die nur am Rechner arbeiten und sich damit kein bisschen auskennen oder Hintergrundwissen haben. Diese machen übrigens den Hauptanteil aus.



Und diesen Leuten ist es im Grunde auch völlig egal welches BS da auf dem Rechner läuft Hauptsache es läuft


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*



Zwitschack schrieb:


> sorry, aber du kommst grad wie ein Apple-Jünger rüber...



Nö, ich bin bei der Wahl meiner Werkzeuge (und ein Rechner ist nunmal ein Werkzeug) nicht auf bestimmte Produkte beschränkt, sondern entscheide danach was am praktischsten und sinnvollsten ist.

OK, meine Werkzeuge zum Heimwerken sind alle blau und von Bosch... da häng ich dann doch ner Marke an - wobei unter praktischen Gesichtspunkten die Akkus alle austauschbar, die Koffer stapelbar und das Zubehör mehrfach verwendbar ist. Also auch hier praktische Vorteile...




Zwitschack schrieb:


> nein, Windows ist mit Abstand das am weitesten verbreitete Betriebssystem. Bitte vergiss nicht, dass es viele Leute gibt, die nur am Rechner arbeiten und sich damit kein bisschen auskennen oder Hintergrundwissen haben. Diese machen übrigens den Hauptanteil aus.



Nö, du bist zu eingeschränkt in deiner Sichtweise! Bitte vergiss nicht, dass es auch Anwendungen abseits des PCs gibt. Die absolut meisten Smartphones haben Linux drauf, viele andere ne Unix Variante und einige wenige Windows. Beim IoT ist es auch so, dass Linux einen sehr großen Marktanteil hat. Was nutzen den PKW GUIs für Betriebssysteme? Windows eher nicht, da wirds wohl auch auf was Linux-/Unixartiges rauslaufen...



Zwitschack schrieb:


> übrigens: Linux wird immernoch mit unter zwei Prozent für Festrechner und Notebooks angegeben. Quelle



Das bestreite ich nicht, nur hat der Markt halt im Vergleich zum Großen Ganzen auch nur ein bestimmtes Volumen und ist zudem eher rückläufig. Mobile Anwendungen und IoT ist dagegen stark wachsend.


----------



## Zwitschack (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*



> Und diesen Leuten ist es im Grunde auch völlig egal welches BS da auf dem Rechner läuft Hauptsache es läuft


und da sie nicht wissen, wie man ein BS installiert wird ein PC mit vorinstalliertem Windows gekauft... würde vielen Leuten auch Linux mit Libreoffice verpassen, da sie mehr nicht brauchen ^^ Weiß leider auch von Gymnasiallehrern, die keine Ahnung von Computern haben und daher noch eine Schreibmaschine nutzen und Schüler zum Kopieren von Arbeitsblättern schicken, da sie es selbst nicht beherrschen. 



> Bitte vergiss nicht, dass es auch Anwendungen abseits des PCs gibt. Die absolut meisten Smartphones haben Linux drauf, viele andere ne Unix Variante und einige wenige Windows. Beim IoT ist es auch so, dass Linux einen sehr großen Marktanteil hat. Was nutzen den PKW GUIs für Betriebssysteme? Windows eher nicht, da wirds wohl auch auf was Linux-/Unixartiges rauslaufen...


an der Stelle widerspreche ich dir nicht, nur möchte ich dich drauf hinweisen, dass hier wieder erfahrene Entwickler sitzen, die sich mit verschiedenen Systemen auskennen. bei IoT würde ich persönlich auch an viel proprietäres denken und Linux eher auch in die zweite Reihe setzen (zum Verwalten super, aber die Endgeräte brauchen eigentlich nur nen µC).


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*



Zwitschack schrieb:


> nur möchte ich dich drauf hinweisen, dass hier wieder erfahrene Entwickler sitzen, die sich mit verschiedenen Systemen auskennen.



Was, obwohl die an der Schule vermutlich nur mit Windows gearbeitet haben? 

Wir hatten an der Schule übrigens Dos und Wordpro - ohne Maus! Daheim haben mich meine Eltern aber mit Amipro arbeiten lassen, dazu mit diversen OS (c/pm, DOS, Windows (von 3.11 über NT3.51 bis NT4.0 aber nie mit 95/98), OS/2). An der Uni hatten die auch kein Windows, sondern nur Unixe (HP/UX, Solaris, Irix,...) und gar kein Officepaket! Ein schieres Wunder, dass ich überhaupt nen Job gefunden habe!


----------



## Zwitschack (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*



> Was, obwohl die an der Schule vermutlich nur mit Windows gearbeitet haben?



Lehrer sind Lehrer und keine Informatiker, die sich selbstständig mit neuen Sachen auseinandersetzen. 

von mir aus darfst du deinen Sohn auch auf only Linux setzen, aber wundere dich bitte nicht, dass er dann in Informatik schlechte Noten mitbringt, da er nicht alles nach den Wünschen der Lehrer macht. 

und P.S.: ich hatte beispielsweise meiner Informatiklehrerin beigebracht, wie MS Powerpoint funktioniert^^ da sieht man dann auch, wie Lehrer in der Entwicklung der Technik nicht mehr hinterher kommen.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*



Zwitschack schrieb:


> von mir aus darfst du deinen Sohn auch auf only Linux setzen, aber wundere dich bitte nicht, dass er dann in Informatik schlechte Noten mitbringt, da er nicht alles nach den Wünschen der Lehrer macht.



Danke für deinen Segen! Das bedeutet mir viel!
Bislang haben beide (6. und 7. Klasse) noch kein reines Informatik, aber in Robotik und ITG siehts nicht schlecht aus. Schaun mer mal, Sorgen muss ich mir da glaube ich aber keine machen.


----------



## lunaticx (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*

Mal so nebenbei ... zur Not (je nach Rechnerkonfig) klappts auch mit ner VM und VGA Passthrough.
Damit haste dann ein fast nativ performates Windows


----------



## Kusanar (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*

Um mal hier ein klein wenig auf das vom TE ursprüngliche angefragte Thema einzugehen:

1 - Ubuntu 14.04-CD oder USB-Stick bereitlegen
2 - Davon booten und die Ex-Win7-Platte(-Partition?) formattieren
3 - Vom Live-System aus den Boot-Manager GRUB neu installieren
4 - Baba, Windows 


Und jetzt könnt ihr wieder eure Windows-Apple-Linux-Grabenkriege ausfechten, ihr Jünger 
(Nur so nebenbei: Ich verwende alle 3 und jedes System hat so seine Vor- und Nachteile. Für mich ist Software nur Mittel zum Zweck und keine Religion. Ist immer wieder faszinierend zu erleben, wie sehr so mancher sein angestammtes System verteidigt, als wäre es das einzig Wahre.)


----------



## DKK007 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*



Zwitschack schrieb:


> von mir aus darfst du deinen Sohn auch auf only Linux setzen, aber wundere dich bitte nicht, dass er dann in Informatik schlechte Noten mitbringt, da er nicht alles nach den Wünschen der Lehrer macht.



Warum? Auf welchem Betriebssystem gearbeitet wird ist doch wurscht. Öfters auch gleich in der Schule auf dem eigenen Laptop. 

Wenn man sich mit Linux und Komandozeile auseinandersetzt lernt man deutlich mehr als in den Kacheln von Win10.

Die Bedienschritte sind bei jedem System und Office die gleichen. Nur sind mache Funktionen und Button eben anders angeordnet. Ist dann auch der Vorteil bei Linux, das man sich das alles selber einrichten kann.


----------



## nordischerdruide (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgÃ¼ltig vom Rechner bannen*

Hätte sich bei mir Windows verselbständigt, würde ich es wohl auf all meinen Systemen löschen!!!
Heute braucht man kein Windows mehr.
Fürs MOBILE gibt es LINUX_android und zum zocken KONSOLEN, auf denen auch LINUX laufen kann 
Linux auf dem PC dürfte eigentlich auch alles abdecken.
Aber ICH selbst bin ein SÜNDER und nutze Windows XP, 7 und 10 neben verschiedenen Linuxdistributionen.
Vielleicht bin ich auch ein bisschen  (Black Sabbath - Paranoid, Top of the Pops 197 - YouTube) ^^ diesen Beitrag schrieb ich auf Windows 7 in einer VIRTUELLEN MASCHINE mit XFCE……. LOL


----------



## -Freeman- (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*



nordischerdruide schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich auch ein bisschen  (Black Sabbath - Paranoid, Top of the Pops 197 - YouTube) ^^ diesen Beitrag schrieb ich auf Windows 7 in einer VIRTUELLEN MASCHINE mit XFCE……. LOL



Wie man unschwer erkennen mag, so scheint es, ist Helene Fischer nicht Dein Fall....lol 

XFCE ? Was'n das ? ......MATE incl. Cupertino...  METALLICA - Broken, Beat & Scarred HQ - YouTube


----------



## nordischerdruide (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*

LOL ^^ so ist das eben mit den 1968 zigern


----------



## -Freeman- (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgültig vom Rechner bannen*



nordischerdruide schrieb:


> LOL ^^ so ist das eben mit den 1968 zigern



6 Jahre unterschied Jungspund  ^^


----------



## nordischerdruide (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgÃ¼ltig vom Rechner bannen*

LOL,  meine Söhne erzählten mir schon einiges über  (Wacken Open Air 215 - Official Trailer - YouTube) , aber dafür bin ich wohl etwas zu alt


----------



## -Freeman- (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows endgÃ¼ltig vom Rechner bannen*



nordischerdruide schrieb:


> LOL,  meine Söhne wollten mich schon für (Wacken Open Air 215 - Official Trailer - YouTube) und HACKEN überzeugen, aber da bin ich wohl etwas zu alt



Ja, an Wacken Tickets zu kommen ist teilweise ne Glückssache - sind recht flink Ausverkauft, oder aber man hat Beziehungen. (Oder Ebay für teuer Geld.)


----------

